# What does a Divorce Cost?



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I know this is a general question and that there are many variables, but I thought I read somewhere that the average Divorce costs about $8,000. If this is true can I assume it is twice that figuring both need an attorney?

I also read in my state that they require two attorneys. This state is very pro-lawyer and strong lawyer lobby, which makes sense.

In my case there would be no kids and looks like it would be amicable. Not there yet, but curious. 

$8,000 x 2?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My friend got a divorce for about 500 bucks.

But they did it themselves and had nothing. lol.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

That sounds much better than 8 to 16k. Although Divorce never sounds good.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What does a Divorce Cost? 

-Time
-Sanity
-And a little piece of your soul


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

depends on if your in Canada or the States. Filing fee is $500 here so if you do the paperwork up yourself that's all you pay. The starting cost for a lawyer in Canada is about $1200 and up


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry, TIM. Guess things aren't going well?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Just because two layers need to be involved doesn't mean it has to be expensive. If both people can be reasonable, I think the lawyers are merely to provide "independent legal counsel" so neither party can claim later that they didn't understand what they were signing. At least that's the case here.

If both parties want to fight it out till the bitter end, then be prepared to empty your piggy bank. Multiple times. Each.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endgame (Nov 6, 2011)

Our divorce cost us under $500 in the financial realm, but the cost of the heartache, the pain and the complete brokenness of a family unit - no monetary value can be placed on that. But, when you know you are at an impasse with the relationship, the most civil thing to do is remain calm and work it out together and keep as little funds possible flowing through the hands of greedy lawyers. Unfortunately, for many cases the emotions of those separating can't stay calm long enough to work out all the details. So, it can get costly.


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

Legal Aid $25 for a parenting class, $10 to have him served if I had filed first(his lawyer beat my lawyer to the court house by an hour)....legal aid is requesting that he pay their costs in the documentation. They say they aren't going to battle it out for me so the ex and I will have to come to some agreement...I have been doing some investigating on my own ....have some dirt that the ex prob doesn't want a judge to see in this very conservative county..and would embarrass the OW in court as well..so I am hoping that he backs off of primary physical custody...still no guarantee that he would actually pay any type of support even with a court order..but at least my kids won't have to live in a house witnessing any more abuse.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

An amicable divorce should cost very little.


----------



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

We are just going to file ourselves...about $500. But we've always been totally equal partners, both earning the same, finances well in the black, etc. We agree on everything.

Seems things get more expensive the more stresses, disagreements and inequalities in the marriage there are. Mediation would be the next cheapest method to try to save money. Seems to me it is once individual lawyers get involved, then the skies the limit from what I can tell.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

tacoma said:


> An amicable divorce should cost very little.


$300-500, online with all the forms you can fill out and they'll even help you do it.

Split assets, child custody, support, etc....

If it's a nasty divorce, the lawyers could end up owning everything in the end if both parties are going for the throat.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

$317 in Texas.... filing fees, having him served, and getting an attorney to check my paperwork (required by the court). 60 days from filing, if not contested... divorced!


----------



## NotSoSureYet (Nov 10, 2011)

If you use an online "do it yourself" service, check that the State/county you are filing in will accept them! Mine didn't. I had to contact the company, and after about a dozen phone calls I was able to finally get the $$ reimbursed to my CC.
Also, if you're amicable, you can file yourselves through the state. the paperwork is a bit tedious, but well worth saving $2000!! In my state, a Dissolution of Marriage by the state costs $265 w/o children involved.  Good Luck!!


----------



## Lowlife (Nov 27, 2011)

$247....I did it myself. It's just some paper work to file. Less than 3 weeks later is was a done deal. No Kids and some assets. We divided it up, refinanced a few things separately and went on our way.


----------

